# November "to do" list



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Even though we're almost half way through the month, I thought I'd start this. My list is way too long to post, but my top priorities are:

1. clean out the breakfast room and move in the new table and chairs
2. strip and clean off garden, wash pots and trays
3. finish cleaning out all cabinets in the kitchen
4. patch subfloor in kitchen and put down the new vinyl

Who's next?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Finish cutting the top for my new treadle machine
organize my sewing room/classroom (working on this one today)
start my new niece/nephew's quilt
start quilting my DD's quilt


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

1. Grout rest of the hearth.
2. If weather permits, install the wood stove at last!
3. Try out the new gas chainsaw and cut firewood for said stove.
4. Cut and install rafters in hay shed, then finish roofing same.
5. Post ads at feed store, etc to sell goats.
6. Till up the garden where I want to plant winter wheat and barley.
7. Finish digging potatoes.
8. Freeze the last of the ripe tomatoes for making sauce later.
9. Get my kitchen back under control and keep it that way - ongoing...
10. Finish sorting and filing paperwork - burn papers I don't need any more.
11. Sew a duvet cover for my comforter.
12. Make dd finish cleaning out barn stalls and care for ALL the animals, EVERY day.

I did get some of the things done off my list from October, made progress on a few more, but there just seem to be too many projects and not enough time. Add in a bout of the flu(?), and I just don't seem to give a hoot about doing anything. I gotta get my rear in gear...starting tomorrow.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

ErinP, your list sounds like fun!
manygoatsnmore, your list sounds really hard! Take it easy so you can completely get over that flu. It takes a while and the more you over do, the longer it takes. Remember - baby steps.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I didn't see this before I put mine up. Sorry. It didn't even occur to me that someone else liked my idea enough to make it a regular feature.

For November:

1. Fix the little chicken door on the coop.

2. Butcher 3 roosters and 2 drakes.

3. Trim goat feet.

4. Replace repaired windows.

5. Put a fresh coat of paint on the living room trim work.

6. Clean out the van

7. Finish shopping for Christ-giving (a combined Thanksgiving/Christmas party we're having this year on Dec. 5th)

8. Do the pre-holiday cleaning (similar to spring cleaning, but not as intense)

9. Artificial tree goes up the day after Thanksgiving (real one goes up mid-Dec.)

10. Order the Christmas presents that must be ordered. Plan the holiday meals and get the food for them. Stock up on seasonal stuff to stock the freezer (i.e. fresh cranberries, pumpkin, turkeys, etc.)


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

RedTartan, didn't mean to steal you idea, but it is such a good one that I wanted it to continue. Carry on! :clap:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I retired in May and OMG, can I waste time...have read some great books.
1. compost on asparagus
2. dig horseraddish before ground freezes
3. clean up sewing rm for winter marathons
4. get sewing machine to shop
5. back rm...disaster


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Woohoo! One of the biggest jobs is DONE, DONE, DONE!!!!!! :dance: I asked my ds to come out today and help me finish putting in the stovepipe. My stove is installed at last! It's not quite ready to fire up, but the stovepipe is in and the roof is weather tight again. Still need to finish putting the collar up on the ceiing, touch up the hi-temp black paint, and get the fire brick installed, then I'll be cozy warm this winter. 

DD cleaned out more of the deep pack bedding in the first of 3 stalls.

I bought the new bobbin holder and more bobbins and thread for the sewing machine so I can sew the duvet cover - already have the sheets to make the cover.

So, that's progress on 3 of 11 goals. 

I think I should be able to finish a couple more of the smaller projects tomorrow. I'm all enthused again now.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Way to go, ManyGoats! I bet that feels great every time you look at it 

I placed a Christmas order yesterday, so that's one bit of progress. It's painful to spend that much all at once. I don't know why, but it's easier (mentally) to spend $20 five times than it is to spend $100 all at once.

Today I've got the regular house cleaning and homeschooling to do, but I am going to move forward on my list too. I've decided to start my holiday cleaning in the kitchen. My kitchen is a disaster. It looks okay but inside the cabinets, under the stove, behind the fridge, the light fixtures, and the tops of the cabinets are the stuff of nightmares! I'm also going to isolate the three roosters and just give them water today so they'll be ready to "do" tomorrow.

Time to take control of this day!

L8r.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Greetings, I thought I would post in this thread as a way to keep myself motivated to get more things done.... I always find time to make to-do lists and then make another list and another... But these are items I am going to get complete.

0. Getting married on November 28 (that comes before the rest of the list).
1. Finish organizing basement (Assembled new shelving today and moved all of the canned/pantry items to new shelves and place a number of items that were on floor onto old shelving since it is taller).
2. Install shelving in garage (I plan on giving up the office space I have now since half of it is used as storage and move into a smaller office or back to the house to save costs for the business).
3. Harvest brussell sprouts and till garden.
4. Research having wood fireplaces (main floor and basement) converted to fire box inserts to use for heating house as main source and furnace as secondary.
5. Can up more peppers that I froze from the summer and make salsa to can.
6. Buy up some turkeys to put in freezer (bought 36 cans of pumpkin today at Aldi's to stock up on and to beat the "national shortage").
7. Hang new door to bedroom.

I am sure I have a 1000 things I could list, but that is what I plan on getting done with the rest of this month...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, RT - it makes me smile every time I look at my stove! 

Today I did something not really on the "official" list, but that I've been putting off for way too long. My ds gave me a nice big Sears Craftsman rolling tool chest a couple months ago. I have 2 slightly smaller Stanley tool chests that were a jumbled mess. I could never find the tool I wanted and nothing was organized. This was the day I finally tackled that job. I scrubbed all the dirt and oil out of the new (to me) chest and started organizing. I have everything in the drawers and the drawers are actually LABELED so I don't have to open every drawer to find a screwdriver! I was able to clear out several smaller tool boxes and a couple boxes of assorted home repair/fit-it supplies in the process. I still have 3 more boxes of misc stuff to go through, but now that the drawers are labeled, I can figure out where to put like items easily. I found some things to return to the store (new, never used supplies for various projects) and had another bagful for Goodwill. 

I had my 4yo dgd go through her toybox with me and pick out the toys she no longer played with or wanted to keep. She found a whole copy paper box full of toys to give away "to kids who don't have any toys". Good kid! 

I made good progress on getting my kitchen back under control, too, as well as cleaning my living room, doing laundry, etc. All in all, a productive day...and I'm beat. Now if dgd would fall SOUNDLY asleep, I could, too.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, yesterday was a bust for me. I got hit with a huge case of lethargy. I did nearly nothing. I don't know what happened, but it won't happen again. I'm getting off this thing and getting tons done today to make up for yesterday. I'll come back later (much later) to update my progress.

Grrrrrrr!

UPDATE: Well, I got some things done today, but not as much as I wanted to. I got the bathroom toilet and sink cleaned. I still need to mop and do the tub. Good grief. I also got a small chunk of kitchen work done. I washed the ceiling fan (which was covered in black fuzz?!!! I leave it running, so I didn't notice it was getting furry.) I also washed the tops of half the cabinets in my kitchen and my basket collection (which is displayed on top of said cabinets.) Note to self: The fan and the tops of the cabinets need cleaned every six months, not every two years  Also worked on homemade Christmas presents again. So far I've completed 3 of the 4 hats I'm making for my sons and I've made a VERY cool Spore creature toy for my 7yo. I still need to crochet 4 hot water bottle covers - also for my sons, finish the fourth hat, crochet 4 pair of mittens to match the hats, and spin yarn and crochet an all-wool hat for my husband. I really enjoy working with fiber so this isn't a chore to me. I'm just putting it here to share


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, Nov. is half over and I am determined to get things done.. 

1. I finally, tackled my wash room which was such a disaster, that I couldn't even walk in there for things on the floor. It's been a 'catch-all' for years! I started at the top and worked my way too the floor. Threw/gave away three huge bags of junk. I even moved the washer and dryer and cleaned under them. It took me all day but it looks great.

2. I cleaned under the bathroom sinks and linen closets.

Still on the list is:

1. clean the office-shred, file, organize
2. take a huge stack of books to the used book store, they will give me a discount for each book I take. :happy:
3. Finish the basement/bath
4. Have the entire house clean/organized by Nov. 30 so, I can decorate for Christmas.

Now, I am off to clean another drawer, closet or shelf...It's going to be baby steps that get me organized...


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Queen Bee said:


> Now, I am off to clean another drawer, closet or shelf...It's going to be baby steps that get me organized...


Babysteps are definitely the answer. If we'd clean these things a little at a time always, it wouldn't get away from us and become disasters. Babysteps always. They should never stop :clap:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, babysteps! I'm making some progress day by day. Today I tackled the sewing table - 6 drawers of jumbled mess. Now everything is clean, sorted, some stuff tossed, craft items into ziplocks, and I can actually find what I know I own. I also sorted out and put away everything in the first of the misc boxes. I thought I had 3 of them - actually, it's 4, plus 2 boxes of garden related stuff that need to sorted and stored. Still, I made real progress today, AND I managed to get the rest of the tomatoes into the freezer. I have my dining room table back again - it looks so very nice without tomatoes covering it. 

1. Grout rest of the hearth. *two areas left to finish*

2. If weather permits, install the wood stove at last! *done except the interior finishing touches - it's weather tight!*

3. Try out the new gas chainsaw and cut firewood for said stove.

4. Cut and install rafters in hay shed, then finish roofing same.

5. Post ads at feed store, etc to sell goats.

6. Till up the garden where I want to plant winter wheat and barley.

7. Finish digging potatoes.

8. Freeze the last of the ripe tomatoes for making sauce later. *done*

9. Get my kitchen back under control and keep it that way - ongoing... *nearly under control - now to keep it that way*

10. Finish sorting and filing paperwork - burn papers I don't need any more. *keeping up with most of the incoming paperwork, but need to work on the bcklog*

11. Sew a duvet cover for my comforter. *have the sheets, and found everything else I need when I cleaned out the sewing table* 

12. Make dd finish cleaning out barn stalls and care for ALL the animals, EVERY day.

Adding on goals :
a. clean and organize the tool chests *done*

b. clean and organize the sewing table drawers*done*

c. sort through the boxes of misc odds and ends and get them put away *partway done*

d. do a whole house scrubbing before Thanksgiving - I like to decorate a clean house for Christmas, too. *working on it*

Now of course the whole reason for adding on the list is to give myself credit for the good organizing I've done over the last few days!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

It's the weekend  w00t! 

Today I'm going to try to do #'s 1 (coop door), 4 (windows), & 6 (clean van.) I'm also going to get my mortgage refinance papers completed and faxed in (I'm taking advantage of the low interest rates to refinance down to a 15 year mortgage. I currently have 27 years left on a 30.) It's taken me way too long to get around to doing this simple thing.

Good luck, everyone  There are only 16 days left in this month. The weekend is the best time (for most of us) to really knock some of these things off our lists. Don't forget to come back here and update your lists as you accomplish your goals. Marking things off a list is extremely satisfying and I think it makes the work seem almost game-like.

ETA: Great progress, ManyGoats! Some of the things on your list are really substantial projects. I hope you've picked some reward for yourself if it's all completed by Dec. 1st


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I haven't picked a specific reward - just having things look nice and being able to use my stove, know my hay supply is protected by more than plastic and tarps, and being able to find things when I need them are pretty neat rewards in and of themselves. 

Today I scrubbed down the dining room walls and floor, and put away odds and ends that had accumulated there. I went through my gardening toolboxes and the baskets and totes that I carry back and forth to the garden when I'm planting things. Got everything cleaned up, sorted and packed away neatly for the winter. Then I sorted staple gun staples and figured out which ones are for what staple gun, bagged and tagged them properly so next time I need them, I won't have to guess. This actually took me quite a while because the staples had been spilled in the tool box and about 6 different kinds were all mixed in together. Let's see, I cleaned my bathroom, the living room, worked on the utility room, did another load of clothes, made sure dd did her animal chores and the dishes. From the "official list", I got more of the kitchen cleaned and organized, and I sorted out a few more handfuls of paperwork from the backlog box.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

cleaning has other rewards! As I cleaned under the guest bath sink, I saw this goopy green junk on the pipe, so I took my rag and proceeded to clean it off!!!!! With just a tiny bit of wiping the pipe broke off in my hand and water poured everywhere...So, I 'found' a problem yet to happen!!! Saved me a much larger headache!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Today I tackled the boxes of misc again - got 2 more of them sorted out and put away - only one box left to sort! I also worked together with dd to finish getting the kitchen put back in order - it is looking SOOO nice in there now. The counters are cleared and wiped, the floor is swept and mopped, and the dishes are caught up. Even have most of the cupboards neat and tidy. Still need to go through and clean the fridge, though. I also finished cleaning and organizing the utility room, and cleared the flat surfaces in my room (always a challenge to keep them that way). In fact, the whole house is looking pretty good - not perfect, but acceptable for company, and comfortable to live in. I'm down to one box of paperwork to file, too, so I made progress on that goal as well. 

Funny how once the basic cleaning is done, you start noticing the other things in each room that need doing - my light fixture in the dining room was filthy - I hadn't even really noticed how bad it was until the rest of the room was tidied up. I scrubbed it today, but it still needs another cleaning before it really sparkles - lots of glass in it and it shows every streak and smear.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I had a pretty good weekend. I got the little chicken door replaced on the coop. It looks much better and, hey, this one actually works too  I got most of the windows put back in. One more to go and one needs more work so that it will open and close easily. I did NOT get the van cleaned out because my hubby decided to actually take a day off work! We went to Tractor Supply and got a heavy duty rope and pulley set so that we finally have a way of getting the hay into our loft! This is a huge deal for us because I've been going down the road every two weeks and shoving 3-4 bales of hay in my minivan (which is exactly why I need to clean it out  It's a huge mess. Now I can get hay delivered 

I know cleaning is its own reward, but I still like to do something to relax after I've done something really great for this place. Some of the things I like to do are a movie night with pizza, a bath with candles and a good CD, or (if I accomplished something really big like painting a room) a veg day where I use pre-made, self-made frozen meals and don't cook. I just lay around all day inside or out just enjoying this place and not working on it. It's like a one day stay-cation. 

QueenBee, you dodged a bullet there! OMGosh, what if it had finally broken while you were sleeping?!! What a mess that would have been!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I just found this and what a great idea it is. I have all these things that need doing and maybe if I write them down here I'll get at least some of them done.

I wanted to get my orange slice cake made and soaking this month and did get that done. That seems to take all day!
I really need to start working on my sewing room instead of just opening the door and throwing things in there.
Cook Thanksgiving dinner - I do as much as I can from scratch so it takes about 3 days to get it all together.
Christmas decorations need to go up the weekend after Thanksgiving.

Bad part of all this is that dh is recovering from major surgery so I am doing his regular chores along with mine so anything I can get done is a bonus.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Today, I finished the kitchen! Cupboards wiped and organized, all the dishes done, even the weird odds and ends, floor swept and mopped, and lots of misc stuff taken to where it belongs or put in the Goodwill bags. It looks as good as a kitchen can when the nook still contains 2 extra washers and a dryer and an extra hutch that blocks the southern window, plus a lot of water jugs and a 5 gallon pail of potatoes. I celebrated by making pizza and bread sticks for dinner tonight. Mmm.

I also sorted about 1/2 the last box of misc - after I rest up and finish dinner (breadsticks are done and really good, and the pizza is baking), I'll try to finish sorting and putting away the rest of it. I'm so happy with how the house is coming together...I should be ready to decorate after Thanksgiving. In the meantime, I'm liking my fall decorations very much.  

It's so nice not to have to be embarrassed if someone drops in unexpectedly.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

ManyGoats, I feel so happy for you! That's the kind of work my kitchen needs too. I Need to get a tote or something that I can dump the contents of my multiple junk drawers into and then sort. Most of it is dh's stuff that should be in his workshop. I feel inspired. I may have to do that today. I have to finish all the regular stuff though first. 

UPDATE: I emptied one junk drawer and one junk cabinet. What's a junk cabinet? That's when you fill the drawer so full that the bottom falls out and all the "junk" drops into the cabinet below... Yeah, it was that bad. Now, tomorrow I'll need to empty the box that goes to the basement and the bag of stuff staying up here. Then I'll move on to the other cabinets. I did fill half a black trash bag with stuff to get rid of. 

Also working on laundry today including washing stuffed animals. Did you know that you can wash stuffed animals in the washer and then let it air dry? Always air dry so that the "fur" doesn't melt and look matty. I do half the load toys and the other half towels so that the towels can clean the toys during agitation.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My list for November is really short. Mostly because I did a full-house clean before I went to Ohio. 

1. Clean and organize sun room
2. Move dresser into son's room
3. Organize yarn storage (this may generate a shopping trip!)
4. Bake extra bread for Thanksgiving
5. Make and can pumpkin butter
6. Get a haircut
7. Add 2 people to the Christmas list and try to find $200 for a plane ticket for my husband's daughter!

Pretty easy, except for the plane ticket!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RT, you gave me a chuckle with the "junk cabinet". Good job getting a lot of that all cleaned out. Isn't it amazing how much you can just get rid of and never miss?

I finished the last of the junk box today, cleaned out the fridge (didn't think about it when I was cleaning the rest of the kitchen - doh), and did a LOT of dusting. I still have the box of paperwork to keep chipping away at, but I'm making good progress. Abby did her chores and cleaned the catbox, and we worked together on the dishes. I really need some good weather so I can wash whites My wringer washer is outside and I use it for whites as our well water is so full of iron. I can fill the wringer with rain water. Maybe I'll have to move it into the barn... I'd also like to get back out in the garden to finish up the jobs there, but the weather just isn't cooperating.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoever came up with this monthly goal list is a genius and I love it. Although half the month is over I'll add mine.

Put road base in new water well/gardening shed.

Convert old gardening shed to chicken coop by building nest boxes and adding hardware cloth and heavy plastic to exterior for winter.

Build chicken run adjacent to new chicken coop

Finish cleaning and organizing all of my gardening equipment & supplies

Till garden

Plant garlic

Have soil tested

Finish painting closets in newly built storage room.

Move all household/seasonal storage items to new storage room.

Move couch and loveseat to sons apartment and get new sectional next week.

Finish cleaning out garage and apartment to convert to outdoor kitchen

Strip front rose bed and daylilly bed and redo

Get control of mount laundry once and for all by culling what isn't needed and storing away summer clothing.

Clean and reorganize multi-purpose room.

Clean everything on front porch, replace chair cushions and put up Christmas decorations after Thanksgiving.

Put up both Christmas trees.

Lower grandsons baby bed matress to lowest point.

Winterize all lawn and garden equipment.

Construct gate for garden fence

Clear all raised garden beds and cover with black plastic till early spring.

Empty flatbed trailer into dumpster.

Clean out portable kitchen. 

Am I the only one that has fifty jobs that are all contingent upon another job being completed first. Ever since these multiple hurricanes things were moved, stored or destroyed leaving us with mass chaos. I know this seams like alot but I'm trying really hard to do at least one or two things before work each day.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> I didn't see this before I put mine up. Sorry. It didn't even occur to me that someone else liked my idea enough to make it a regular feature.
> 
> For November:
> 
> ...


I had to move my list down. I couldn't find it in all the other posts. I did 3 more large cabinets yesterday and filled another black trash bag with stuff I don't use or that never worked properly. Today I'm cleaning out the van and doing the prep work for the trim (scuff sanding, etc.) I have everything I need to put up my tree the day after Thanksgiving. I've also got my 24 lb. turkey defrosting already. If it's dry enough, I may rake up some more of these leaves to use as bedding for the pig and chickens...

What is everybody else doing today?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh man.

I returned a couple weeks ago from being gone for months. My list is extensive.

1) Put new lock on back door
2) Get the repair guys out. All of them. :grit
3) Finish deep cleaning cabinets
4) Finish closet organization

Doesn't look like much, just time-consuming and actually DOING it... grr. Having the repairmen out is the most dreaded, between the $ and the strangers in and out... well, ick. Good people, small town, I just fret about people finding even the tiniest speck of dust. I want to melt into the floor should they find a cobweb behind the dryer or something. 

Oh, and the cabinets and closet I speak of are full of DH's junk. He doesn't even know what all is in there, just a jumbled mess! Drives me bananas.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, so my list was a bit sidetracked but oh how I have made some serious progress overall. I finally (after a year) cleaned out every single thing from our commercial retail property and got it moved home. The actual sale of the property closed a week ago and the woman was kind enough to give us time to finish clearing it out.

I got two huge hurricane/building debris piles completely cleared out of my yard. We filled a 20 yard dumpster the first day.

I've been focused on repurposing some of the shelving from our store. I brought them all home and reassembled them all along the back wall of our garage and they fit perfectly. I then measured the deminsions of the shelving area and went shopping for good solid containers. I found the heavy duty burgundy Rubbermaid containers at K-Mart and bought 24. I came home and started the greuling process of sorting and organizing every single tool and piece of hardware I could find. I labeled each tote as simply and specifically as I could so that we can find what we want when we need it. I also put the tools needed in with the items such as the cable crimper is stored with the cable wiring, the plumbers putty is in the tote with the plumbing supplies and so on. This has been a rough few years when your life is literally spread out in 4 different properties (home, store, RV and apartment) as we rebuilt our lives from the hurricanes. It's almost funny because now we have 3 and 4 duplicates of everything. It's such a relief to be finishing that chapter of our lives and move forward.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

1. Grout rest of the hearth. *still two areas left to finish - hope to get this done tomorrow or Monday*

2. If weather permits, install the wood stove at last! *had our first fire in the stove tonight!*

3. Try out the new gas chainsaw and cut firewood for said stove. *haven't done yet, but am using wood we already had cut*

4. Cut and install rafters in hay shed, then finish roofing same. *cut a few more rafters, but haven't installed anything - waiting for a dry day*

5. Post ads at feed store, etc to sell goats. *still haven't done this*

6. Till up the garden where I want to plant winter wheat and barley. *been too wet and windy to till*

7. Finish digging potatoes. *been too wet and windy to dig*

8. Freeze the last of the ripe tomatoes for making sauce later. *done*

9. Get my kitchen back under control and keep it that way - ongoing... *done, and keeping up with it daily*

10. Finish sorting and filing paperwork - burn papers I don't need any more. *finished sorting, still need to do a little filing, unneeded papers in burn bin*

11. Sew a duvet cover for my comforter. *have the sheets, and found everything else I need when I cleaned out the sewing table*

12. Make dd finish cleaning out barn stalls and care for ALL the animals, EVERY day. *animals cared for daily, but stall cleaning has been sidelined by weather*

13. Clean and organize the tool chests *done*

14. Clean and organize the sewing table drawers *done*

15. Sort through the boxes of misc odds and ends and get them put away *done*

16. Do a whole house scrubbing before Thanksgiving - I like to decorate a clean house for Christmas, too. * almost done*

I moved my list down to update it, too. Except for the outside jobs, I've managed most of my list this month. The weather has been foul, lots of wind and rain, and I haven't made very good progress on the shed roof or the garden jobs. I am adding another goal to my list so I can have the pleasure of marking it off. 

17. Learn to do basic crochet stitches and make myself a hat. *done and I'm working on hats for the grands now* I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I finished all the kitchen cabinets and pantry last night. I took a 'LOAD' to Goodwill this afternoon.. I had way too much in these cabinets and will not miss the items I took.. 

So, I have finished the kitchen, washroom, office and two bathrooms.

I goal for this week is: 

Finish the living area and paint the front door (it's been sanded for about 6 months :shrug: ) !
Decided on the colors for the guest bath..and get it painted. I already have the new rugs and towels, curtain and valance made.. 

And get Christmas decorations up...the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good job, Queen Bee!

I got my chainsaw out and cut quite a bit of firewood today. I now have a rather messy living room again, as it is full of wood drying out for the stove. I cut a lot of standing dead trees and seasoned downed wood, but with all the rain we've had lately, everything is soggy. I need to add "build a wood bin" to my list, so I have a place to store several days' supply of wood without having it spread all over the house. Then I need to cut and stack AND TARP a good supply of seasoned wood outside, so it will dry out and stay that way. I think those items will end up on December's list, though. I still have too much left to finish on Nov's list and only 8 days to get it done.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, I got nothing done this weekend that I planned to, but I worked my butt off and got tons of other necessary things done. Here's what I did do this weekend:

SisterIL moved into a smaller house than she had and she left LOTS of good furniture behind that I needed. I got a new table and chairs, several new dressers for the kids, a new area rug for the kids' room, a rocking chair, new curtains for the kids' room, a new loveseat for the office, etc. I could seriously go on and on.

I washed all the wood furniture with Murphy's Oil Soap, shampoo-ed the area rug, repaired some tears on the loveseat (you seriously can't even tell that they were there. I can fix anything), put everything where it belongs. I'm exhausted. 

I also mopped the kitchen floor and put out a huge, flaming "hot spot" in the kitchen. I also did 9 loads of laundry yesterday between washing the new things and doing regular laundry. My house is looking fantastic  I'm still not quite ready to decorate though. 

This week is going to be hugely busy, but in a good way  We'll be pleasantly occupied. 

Everyone is doing great! I love to read the updated lists. 

MGM, 7 days left and we CAN do it!!! w00t!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's my updated lest with 7 days left in the month to finish it all up:

1. Grout rest of the hearth. *DONE!*

2. If weather permits, install the wood stove at last! *DONE! And I'm really enjoying the lovely warm fire* 

3. Try out the new gas chainsaw and cut firewood for said stove. *DONE!*

4. Cut and install rafters in hay shed, then finish roofing same. *cut a few more rafters, but haven't installed anything - this needs to be my next project to tackle*

5. Post ads at feed store, etc to sell goats. *need to do this on my next trip to town*

6. Till up the garden where I want to plant winter wheat and barley. *been too wet and windy to till*

7. Finish digging potatoes. *been too wet and windy to dig*

8. Freeze the last of the ripe tomatoes for making sauce later. *done*

9. Get my kitchen back under control and keep it that way - ongoing... *DONE! and keeping up with it daily*

10. Finish sorting and filing paperwork - burn papers I don't need any more. *sorted, some filed, papers burned, nearly done*

11. Sew a duvet cover for my comforter. *have the sheets, and found everything else I need when I cleaned out the sewing table*

12. Make dd finish cleaning out barn stalls and care for ALL the animals, EVERY day. *animals cared for daily, but stall cleaning has been sidelined by weather*

13. Clean and organize the tool chests *done*

14. Clean and organize the sewing table drawers *done*

15. Sort through the boxes of misc odds and ends and get them put away *DONE!*

16. Do a whole house scrubbing before Thanksgiving - I like to decorate a clean house for Christmas, too. * just need to scrub a few more walls and windows - the rest is DONE!*

17. Learn to do basic crochet stitches and make myself a hat. *DONE and I'm working on hats for the grandkids*


Yesterday I used my new chainsaw, and today I finished grouting the hearth and put up the ceiling cap for the stove pipe. Still need to do a little finish work to the drywall around the ceiling cap, but that's just cosmetic, and not really noticable unless you are sitting there staring at the ceiling. The wood has become less messy now that I have a big round tote holding all the odds and ends, scraps of wood and paper for starting fires. The rest of the wood is fairly neatly stacked alongside the hearth. Abby's been keeping up with her chores fairly well, although I still need to remind her...at least she is doing them. I've been able to keep everything pretty much under control - the real test will be Friday night through Monday when I work 3 nights straight and won't have much time for cleaning (12 hr shifts).

Red, great score on all the furniture, etc. Sometimes daily chores and to-do lists have to be put on hold when you have a windfall like that. And you got A TON done this weekend! :goodjob:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

We finally got a break in the weather! :bouncy:

I dug half the potato patch today, and weeded/turned/raked it all as I went along. I'm plant my wheat where the potatoes were, so I'm killing 2 birds with one stone.  I'm achy and sore tonight, but it was so worth it. If the weather holds, I'll try to finish getting the rest of the potatoes dug and the wheat planted tomorrow. I also need to get some rafters built and up while the weather is better...at least it's not blowing and storming out. I also cut a lot more firewood, and I did a lot of town stuff today...but forgot to put up the ad at the feed store for the goats. Argh! Oh, well, next time. I'm still on task and on track to finish my list by the end of the month - if I stay focused, it could just happen.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So, where is everyone? I can't be the only one working on my to-so list. 

Today I did my usual household clean-up first. I can't skip a day or it instantly turns into a disaster, but if I sweep and straighten the house each day, it doesn't take me very long and it looks pretty nice in here. Then I gathered firewood and brought it in, checked Abby's work on all the animal chores and sent her out to finish them.  I spent some time walking in my woods pasture, looking for chantrelles - only found a few - snapping off more dead salal branches, and picking up bale strings and other debris that the dog carries out there. Found more downed trees - I have a lot of firewood to cut up.  Then I walked out to the clearcut on the other side on my property to look for more dog dishes and misc. Holly carries off her dinner bucket every day and I never know where I am going to find them. While I was out there, I looked for the back corner marker again - the neighbors have cleared a lot of the property line and it was a lot easier to find it this time. I was able to walk most of my back line, and I think I actually have about 10-15' more back there than I thought, and a lot of deadfall back there that I can also cut up into firewood. Found a dog food bucket and some broken plastic buckets from how-knows-when, too. After that, I settled down to business and started tilling my garden. I got about 1/3 of the wheat patch from last year tilled, and tilled most of the old potato patch where I dug potatoes yesterday. So, progress on the tilling, the firewood, and the cleaning for Christmas decorating done. Hard to believe I'll be decorating the day after tomorrow, if all goes well. Only one month to Christmas, and 5 days left in November. About time to start thinking about the December to-do list. I wish I'd worked on the rafters today, though. At least I need to get a temporary flat roof covered with plastic put on - the tarps are notorious for springing leaks and I don't want my hay ruined. I need to be twins to get all the jobs done that need to be done while it's dry out. I think it's supposed to start raining again by the weekend...plus I have to work, so I won't have time to do much outside.

So what is everyone else doing, and how are your Thanksgiving plans shaping up? I have a lot to do tonight to get ready for tomorrow. How about y'all?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's my updated list with 4 days left in the month to finish it all up:

1. Grout rest of the hearth. *DONE!*

2. If weather permits, install the wood stove at last! *DONE! And I'm really enjoying the lovely warm fire* 

3. Try out the new gas chainsaw and cut firewood for said stove. *DONE!*

4. Cut and install rafters in hay shed, then finish roofing same. *cut a few more rafters, but haven't installed anything - this needs to be my next project to tackle*

5. Post ads at feed store, etc to sell goats. *need to do this on my next trip to town*

6. Till up the garden where I want to plant winter wheat and barley. *about 1/3 done, now it's raining again*

7. Finish digging potatoes. *1/2 the patch dug and weeded for next planting too wet now to dig the rest*

8. Freeze the last of the ripe tomatoes for making sauce later. *done*

9. Get my kitchen back under control and keep it that way - ongoing... *DONE! and keeping up with it daily, even with Thanksgiving today*

10. Finish sorting and filing paperwork - burn papers I don't need any more. *sorted, some filed, papers burned, nearly done*

11. Sew a duvet cover for my comforter. *done!*

12. Make dd finish cleaning out barn stalls and care for ALL the animals, EVERY day. *animals cared for daily, but stall cleaning has been sidelined by weather*

13. Clean and organize the tool chests *done*

14. Clean and organize the sewing table drawers *done*

15. Sort through the boxes of misc odds and ends and get them put away *DONE!*

16. Do a whole house scrubbing before Thanksgiving - I like to decorate a clean house for Christmas, too. * just need to scrub a few more walls and windows - the rest is DONE!*

17. Learn to do basic crochet stitches and make myself a hat. *DONE and I'm working on hats for the grandkids*

Today I cooked Thanksgiving dinner, have most of the leftover meat in the freezer and fridge, turkey-rice soup in the slow cooker, and a big pan of bones and meat cooking up in the oven for stock - planning to can it tonight. After dinner was cleared, I got out the sewing machine and sewed up the duvet cover. That job is checked off now.  Planning to shop the Black Friday sales first thing in the morning tomorrow, and to post the for sale ad for the goats while I'm in town, so that will get that one marked off. Then it's just a bit of window cleaning and putting up the Christmas decorations inside, and making rafters outside. The weather is supposed to be nasty the rest of the month, so I don't anticipate getting to finish the garden chores on the list until December. Bummer.  Oh, well, getting back to posting my to-do list has really helped me get my rear in gear this month.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Wow. I had a very busy few days there. We had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I was actually smart enough to do 90% of the cooking the day before, so I had almost nothing to do yesterday. It was very nice. I actually put up my artificial tree after dinner yesterday. Today I have the rest of the house to do and the outside lights to do. I estimate it will only take a few hours to do it all. 

I need to finish up this list. Today I'll try to paint the livingroom trim. This is one of those jobs that I blow up in my mind. It really shouldn't take more than an hour.

I also need to run over to my friend's house. She's out of town for Thanksgiving and has asked me to feed her animals while she's gone. (Which is good because she'll watch my animals when we go on vacation next month.) 

I also have some experiments to catch up on with our homeschooling to do. Several microscope experiments are waiting for me to help the children with. I'll probably do that tomorrow. We need to be all caught up by Monday.

I hear you ManyGoats. Next month promises to be a big one what with all the cleaning and baking and gathering together and going on vacation... Yeah, definitely need to start thinking about those lists...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, I am tired - but my house is shaping up nicely and my to-do list is coming along. I cut more firewood and cleared quite a lot of the downed trees - ran another tank of gas through the saw doing it. I've also washed down walls, shelves, oil lamps and even the ceiling in spots! This in preparation for decorating the house for Christmas. I got all the fall decorations put away today, and I even found a few things to send on to Goodwill. Anything I didn't decorate with this year or just don't love goes. Turned on the Christmas lights I didn't take down last year and was pleased that they still lit.  The weather has turned out to be nicer than first forecast, so I've been able to work outside. If all goes well, I'm going to try to get the rest of the rafters built for the shed tomorrow and get the roof on, and if there is still time left, I still want to tackle more of the garden - digging potatoes and tilling. For tonight, though, I am working on a scarf and going to sleep. Abby is out clearing more of the stalls and managed to do pretty well getting the daily animal care done without too much angst. Not a bad month.


----------

